# Quiksilver Q1 replacement lens



## monnewbie3 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey guys,

I currently own a pair if quiksilver Q1 goggles, I really like them but unfortunately the lens is to dark for night time, does anyone know where I can purchase replacement lens online? On a side note; I read on here the Q2 lens will fit as well.

Thanks!


----------

